# Corsair Carbide 300R



## Darksaber (Mar 4, 2012)

Corsair is extending their case line, further pushing the price down to jump on the bandwagon with the 300R. We take the smallest brother of the Carbide series for a spin to see if it packs the punch of the 400 and 500R, or if other cases offer more performance for your money in this market segment.

*Show full review*


----------



## theJesus (Mar 19, 2012)

Definitely overpriced IMO, but would be a good case for $50~$60 USD.  Corsair seems to be taking advantage of the reputation they've built in order to charge more than their products are worth.  Of course, that's nothing new.

I'd like to see what they can come up with for a micro-ATX or mini-ITX chassis though.

edit:  Why does the title say "*DONE*"? lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2012)

I do like it but as Thejesus said, It is over priced from what it has on it. The design is great, similar to my NZXT tempest 410. It would look better with the rubber boots over the cable management holes and a side panel that resembles the 800D.


----------



## Munki (Mar 19, 2012)

Definitely a bit too high. If the case was less than $70, I would pick one of these up.


----------



## Rowsol (Mar 20, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Corsair seems to be taking advantage of the reputation they've built in order to charge more than their products are worth.



Ya don't say...


----------



## kg4icg (Mar 20, 2012)

Munki said:


> Definitely a bit too high. If the case was less than $70, I would pick one of these up.



I guess Microcenter heard you. The case is $70 at microcenter.

http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.phtml?sortby=pricehigh&N=4294964318+4294959278


----------



## Shurakai (Mar 21, 2012)

Aussie here, had a lovely new 300R delivered today, cost $110 (ex shipping, got a lot of other stuff for other computers with the order though). Worth every penny, blows the hell out of my poor old CM690's airflow.

Review seems a little rough on the cons, might not have the rubber grommets (I presume those are usually where you thread the cables through) but that doesn't stop good cable management or good looks, personally I like not having little + or x near my motherboard . On the topic of 140mm downward heat sinks, my AXP-140 was still attached to the mobo and fit like a glove (replaced by a 212 EVO now, 140 was from an Mini-ITX build in the past).

Side panels could of been aligned better though, slight bend at the back of the fan side panel so it will require some tlc to have that aligned correctly. Also the little washers for the top fans bend very easily, I just gently removed them all, perfectly good hex hole underneath them.

Couple pics of my load-out:
(Sorry, don't have the best camera around )


----------

